

Microsoft Pushes IE8 With Ads That Are Actually Funny - profquail
http://www.pcworld.com/article/167617/microsoft_pushes_ie8_with_ads_that_are_actually_funny.html

======
paul9290
Interesting that they are doing these commercials for browsers when only 10%
of the population or less could even tell you what is and or name one.

Hopefully they are teaching this in grade, middle & high schools! Though that
is doubtful!

~~~
redorb
I have to ask for a data source on that 10%. thanks.

~~~
pushingbits
Actually, it's 8%.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=667909>

~~~
redorb
that article (as far as I read) didn't share how many people they interviewed
etc... I would be hard pressed to find 82% of these 'non knowing' people. I
think the answer might have to do with the question - I would ask 'What do you
think a browser on a computer is or used for?'

Thanks for the information;

------
rbanffy
I have to disagree with the original article. They are not that funny. More
like a "meh" kind of thing.

~~~
snprbob86
I agree that they are "meh" except for the last one:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-9Mjm-Hohc>

I would never have expected Microsoft to be the first browser vendor to admit
that private browsing modes are for porn.

